# Am I INFJ or INTJ? (It's stressing me out)



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

OP screams Ti and that's about as much as I get from it. So Fe-Ti. Not sure about the P axis, but yeah.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm still sticking with my guess of ESTJ. Definitely strong Si and Te, and your response to what we've typed you as seems inferior-Fi-ish to me. Your goals/values about security seem very SJish to me, too, but then again, I'm resorting to typism, too. @LeaT, how do you see Ti in the OP's post?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kasthu said:


> I'm still sticking with my guess of ESTJ. Definitely strong Si and Te, and your response to what we've typed you as seems inferior-Fi-ish to me. Your goals/values about security seem very SJish to me, too, but then again, I'm resorting to typism, too. @_LeaT_, how do you see Ti in the OP's post?


It was just a quick hunch at first glance. I didn't really spend much time analyzing. I just got a Ji feeling and it seemed to lean more towards Ti than Fi.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just an update:

I've looked at your posts and considered what many of you have to say about me being an ISTJ. I can relate to most of the type, but definitely not the part about not liking change. I think many parts of our society and systems are flawed and can be changed. Also, while I may try to set ISTJ-like standards and goals for myself, whether or not I actually meet them is another story (I usually don't). I took the PersonalityCafe MBTI test and that gave me ISTP. Somewhat relate to that one, but I feel like certain aspects of INFJ and ISTJ describe me to a T. I also can't tell if Si, Fi, Te, or possibly even Ti or Ni is my dominant function, despite the quiz results. I feel like I default to all of those behaviors pretty frequently. Besides, who said Carl Jung is infallible? For now, I've changed my type to unknown and I'll interact on a variety of forums and discover the real me a little more.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Also, could the fact that I'm a 3w4 (almost certain) have any effect on your ability to easily type me?


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

double post-Deleted


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

aj1023 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've made a thread on here about whether or not I'm an INFJ, but there hasn't been a reply in nearly a month, so I figured I'd start a new thread.
> 
> ...


You are such an INFJ it's like a 50 ft neon sign in the desert. Your "Fi" is Fe. You care about general human well being, your values are derived from the idea of what is the maximum amount good possible for the maximum amount of people and think others should adhere to that, very sensible, goal=Fe.
That's also why I'm an ardent opposer of fiscal liberalism (which I see as personal greed of the few powerful at the expense of the few privileged resulting in human misery on a grand scale ) but am a liberal when it comes to human issues like gay marriage for example.
I am very emotional but don't base my decisions on my personal feeling on a matter (I'm not poopooing Fi because it can be a sophisticated and absolutely positive and empowering instrument in the dom position affirming individual human value), I base it on the what I perceive (Ni) as the descicion that would bring about the maximum amount of human wellbeing (Fe). This can manifest in a desire to see others "play by the book", and is indicative of Jness. Te I kind of see as systematic efficiency and Fe as efficiency (in terms of maximum wellbeing) in human systems. You're very INFJ.
Having strong emotions as I gather does not equal Fi, as Fi is a judging function, not the emotions themselves. I know from having suffered depression the reality of overpowering negative emotion, so I get what you mean about not always being positive.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm detecting Ti and Fe in your post @*aj1023*

The only thing is to establish the order by which your functions fall. It's not a linear outline, since some functions can be more activated at a given time than another, but if you want to read about functions in different orders (such as most and least preferred) and how they *tend* to manifest itself, then it may point the direction.

I can't really judge your type yet. I do, however, feel that your Fe stands out.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

aj1023 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've made a thread on here about whether or not I'm an INFJ, but there hasn't been a reply in nearly a month, so I figured I'd start a new thread.
> 
> ...


Oh my... I feel like a complete idiot. Fiscal liberalism- I had a brain fart (I'm not english speaking) that...yeah... I meant I hate libertarians and their sneaky rhetoric...(no offense)... and the bolded... and what you explained in the link. Not INFJ. Unless some other INFJs disagree, but no...
the way you said you'd be happy if everyone would be like you. sometimes being a Ni dom and hardly no-one understanding what you mean gets frustrating, but I think what you're kind of describing is the "I wish people were like me" the Si way.
And not being too naive to think you can change the world...yep...like not this second...but you obviously will try, that's what I thought... Face--->palm--->me. Sorry. :blushed:


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> Oh my... I feel like a complete idiot. Fiscal liberalism- I had a brain fart (I'm not english speaking) that...yeah... I meant I hate libertarians and their sneaky rhetoric...(no offense)... and the bolded... and what you explained in the link. Not INFJ. Unless some other INFJs disagree, but no...
> the way you said you'd be happy if everyone would be like you. sometimes being a Ni dom and hardly no-one understanding what you mean gets frustrating, but I think what you're kind of describing is the "I wish people were like me" the Si way.
> And not being too naive to think you can change the world...yep...like not this second...but you obviously will try, that's what I thought... Face--->palm--->me. Sorry. :blushed:


I should probably mention that I was in a bad, highly narcissistic mood when I filled out that survey. You may be right about wishing people were more like me stemming from Si, but I still think it could stem from Ni. I feel like most people don't understand who I really am and have their perception of me all wrong. I also often tell people who are probably sensors things such as "I get an insincere vibe from (insert person here)." They usually act surprised with what I share with them, or straight up disagree.

As for your second point, I have a lot of visions of how to make the world a better place, and I guess I'll try to act on them when I'm in a position to do so. I often daydream about holding a political office, for example: I've been working on this speech in my head for a fantasy scenario in which I'm running for president as a libertarian, where I convince the American people that they're all libertarians when push comes to shove. Sound too crazy for a sensor?

You know what? I'm going to copy and paste the descriptions of each type I might be from PersonalityPage and I'll provide bolded commentary on whether or not I agree with the description. This might help with things.

*INFJ*
As an INFJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally *(yes)*, where you take things in primarily via intuition *(I think)*. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit with your personal value system *(yes)*.
INFJs are gentle *(yes, until you've pissed me off to oblivion)*, caring *(yes, same note as gentle)*, complex *(oh yes)* and highly intuitive individuals *(I think)*. Artistic *(can't draw but yes) *and creative *(very)*, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities *(yes)*. Only one percent of the population has an INFJ Personality Type, making it the most rare of all the types.
INFJs place great importance on havings things orderly *(HELL yes) *and systematic *(yes) *in their outer world. They put a lot of energy into identifying the best system for getting things done *(yes)*, and constantly define and re-define the priorities in their lives *(yes, all the time)*. On the other hand, INFJs operate within themselves on an intuitive basis which is entirely spontaneous *(I think)*. They know things intuitively, without being able to pinpoint why, and without detailed knowledge of the subject at hand *(often yes)*. They are usually right, and they usually know it *(OH yes)*. Consequently, INFJs put a tremendous amount of faith into their instincts and intuitions *(yes, I look at facts and logic but if they just don't resonate with what I think does the most good I follow my instincts)*. This is something of a conflict between the inner and outer worlds, and may result in the INFJ not being as organized as other Judging types tend to be *(yes, my room is a mess)*. Or we may see some signs of disarray in an otherwise orderly tendency, such as a consistently messy desk *(haha yes)*.
INFJs have uncanny insight into people and situations *(yes, and I'm usually right)*. They get "feelings" about things and intuitively understand them *(yes)*. As an extreme example, some INFJs report experiences of a psychic nature, such as getting strong feelings about there being a problem with a loved one, and discovering later that they were in a car accident *(never happened with me)*. This is the sort of thing that other types may scorn and scoff at, and the INFJ themself does not really understand their intuition at a level which can be verbalized *(YES, I'm extremely inarticulate with my thoughts at times, though they make sense to me)*. Consequently, most INFJs are protective of their inner selves, sharing only what they choose to share when they choose to share it* (this is a no for me, I enjoy sharing my life with other people via Twitter and such)*. They are deep, complex individuals, who are quite private and typically difficult to understand *(difficult to understand, but I'm not exactly private)*. INFJs hold back part of themselves, and can be secretive *(I do hold back part of myself, usually when I'm being a "chameleon" around people of opposite or near-opposite types)*.
But the INFJ is as genuinely warm as they are complex *(yes, I've been told I'm genuinely nice more than once)*. INFJs hold a special place in the heart of people who they are close to, who are able to see their special gifts and depth of caring *(I'd like to think people think this aout me)*. INFJs are concerned for people's feelings *(yes until you show no concern for mine)*, and try to be gentle to avoid hurting anyone *(yes until I can't take it anymore)*. They are very sensitive to conflict, and cannot tolerate it very well *(YES)*. Situations which are charged with conflict may drive the normally peaceful INFJ into a state of agitation or charged anger *(yes, this is exactly me whenever my friend/roommate with opposite political views says things I find stupid)*. They may tend to internalize conflict into their bodies, and experience health problems when under a lot of stress *(not sure I'm quite old enough to relate to this one)*.
Because the INFJ has such strong intuitive capabilities, they trust their own instincts above all else *(ultimately, yes)*. This may result in an INFJ stubborness and tendency to ignore other people's opinions *(I'll consider them, but I typically won't be changed)*. They believe that they're right *(OH yes)*. On the other hand, INFJ is a perfectionist who doubts that they are living up to their full potential *(definite yes)*. INFJs are rarely at complete peace with themselves - there's always something else they should be doing to improve themselves and the world around them *(another definite yes)*. They believe in constant growth *(yes)*, and don't often take time to revel in their accomplishments *(yes, my dad calls me out on this all the time)*. They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance with what they feel is right *(absolutely)*. In deference to the Feeling aspect of their personalities, INFJs are in some ways gentle and easy going *(in my normal state, yes)*. Conversely, they have very high expectations of themselves, and frequently of their families *(oh yes)*. They don't believe in compromising their ideals *(yes)*.
INFJ is a natural nurturer; patient, devoted and protective *(to people I care about, which I do until you give me a reason not to)*. They make loving parents and usually have strong bonds with their offspring *(I hope I will)*. They have high expectations of their children, and push them to be the best that they can be *(pretty sure I will)*. This can sometimes manifest itself in the INFJ being hard-nosed and stubborn *(probably)*. But generally, children of an INFJ get devoted and sincere parental guidance, combined with deep caring *(probably)*.
In the workplace, the INFJ usually shows up in areas where they can be creative and somewhat independent *(yes, I'm a very independent worker)*. They have a natural affinity for art, and many excel in the sciences, where they make use of their intuition *(I want to be a screenwriter if that counts as art)*. INFJs can also be found in service-oriented professions *(waiting tables, absolutely not, being a counselor, possibly)*. They are not good at dealing with minutia or very detailed tasks* (disagree)*. The INFJ will either avoid such things, or else go to the other extreme and become enveloped in the details to the extent that they can no longer see the big picture* (the latter sounds like me)*. An INFJ who has gone the route of becoming meticulous about details may be highly critical of other individuals who are not* (me to a T)*.
The INFJ individual is gifted in ways that other types are not *(I'd like to think so)*. Life is not necessarily easy for the INFJ, but they are capable of great depth of feeling and personal achievement *(yes)*.


*INTJ
*As an INTJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally *(yes)*, where you take things in primarily via your intuition *(yes)*. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things rationally and logically* (can't decide if logic or feeling come first. I notice my feelings about something first, I can say that much)*. 
INTJs live in the world of ideas and strategic planning *(kind of)*. They value intelligence, knowledge, and competence, and typically have high standards in these regards, which they continuously strive to fulfill *(yes)*. To a somewhat lesser extent, they have similar expectations of others *(oh yes)*.
With Introverted Intuition dominating their personality, INTJs focus their energy on observing the world, and generating ideas and possibilities *(yes)*. Their mind constantly gathers information and makes associations about it *(yes, sometimes I make associations too quickly)*. They are tremendously insightful *(yes) *and usually are very quick to understand new ideas* (honestly, no)*. However, their primary interest is not _understanding_ a concept, but rather _applying_ that concept in a useful way *(I prefer to understand first)*. Unlike the INTP, they do not follow an idea as far as they possibly can, seeking only to understand it fully *(yes)*. INTJs are driven to come to conclusions about ideas *(yes)*. Their need for closure and organization usually requires that they take some action *(to be honest, none of this paragraph really resonates with me)*.
INTJ's tremendous value and need for systems and organization, combined with their natural insightfulness, makes them excellent scientists *(no, science was usually my worst subject throughout school)*. An INTJ scientist gives a gift to society by putting their ideas into a useful form for others to follow *(I'm sometimes like this, just not with science)*. It is not easy for the INTJ to express their internal images, insights, and abstractions *(yes, most of the time)*. The internal form of the INTJ's thoughts and concepts is highly individualized, and is not readily translatable into a form that others will understand *(oftentimes)*. However, the INTJ is driven to translate their ideas into a plan or system that is usually readily explainable, rather than to do a direct translation of their thoughts *(I try to do this)*. They usually don't see the value of a direct transaction, and will also have difficulty expressing their ideas, which are non-linear *(yes, my ideas and thoughts are usually very non-linear)*. However, their extreme respect of knowledge and intelligence will motivate them to explain themselves to another person who they feel is deserving of the effort *(yes)*.
INTJs are natural leaders, although they usually choose to remain in the background until they see a real need to take over the lead *(usually, if someone displays a greater propensity to lead something than I do, I'll go with the flow)*. When they are in leadership roles, they are quite effective, because they are able to objectively see the reality of a situation, and are adaptable enough to change things which aren't working well *(usually)*. They are the supreme strategists - always scanning available ideas and concepts and weighing them against their current strategy, to plan for every conceivable contingency *(yes, I play Devil's Advocate with myself and others all the time)*.
INTJs spend a lot of time inside their own minds, and may have little interest in the other people's thoughts or feelings *(no, I love knowing how other people are feeling about things)*. Unless their Feeling side is developed, they may have problems giving other people the level of intimacy that is needed *(never had anyone complain about this with me, except for my needy, overly talkative ENFP roommate who currently seems to be doorslamming me for calling him out on that as well as other annoyances--glad to have some silence, but I miss his friendliness)*. Unless their Sensing side is developed, they may have a tendency to ignore details which are necessary for implementing their ideas *(somewhat. I've never thought about most of these qualities in regards to myself, which makes me think I'm definitely not INTJ. I'll just finish this anyway)*.
The INTJ's interest in dealing with the world is to make decisions, express judgments, and put everything that they encounter into an understandable and rational system *(I think)*. Consequently, they are quick to express judgments *(yes, possibly my biggest weakness)*. Often they have very evolved intuitions, and are convinced that they are right about things *(yes)*. Unless they complement their intuitive understanding with a well-developed ability to express their insights, they may find themselves frequently misunderstood *(all the time)*. In these cases, INTJs tend to blame misunderstandings on the limitations of the other party, rather than on their own difficulty in expressing themselves *(oh yes)*. This tendency may cause the INTJ to dismiss others input too quickly, and to become generally arrogant and elitist *(quite often)*.
INTJs are ambitious, self-confident, deliberate, long-range thinkers *(I'm not always genuinely self-confident, but yes to the rest)*. Many INTJs end up in engineering or scientific pursuits, although some find enough challenge within the business world in areas which involve organizing and strategic planning *(this just isn't my area of expertise)*. They dislike messiness and inefficiency, and anything that is muddled or unclear *(yes, I like to have clear-cut answers)*. They value clarity and efficiency, and will put enormous amounts of energy and time into consolidating their insights into structured patterns *(usually)*.
Other people may have a difficult time understanding an INTJ *(seems like it)*. They may see them as aloof and reserved *(yes, I've been called both of these)*. Indeed, the INTJ is not overly demonstrative of their affections, and is likely to not give as much praise or positive support as others may need or desire *(I give it when I can be honest about it)*. That doesn't mean that he or she doesn't truly have affection or regard for others, they simply do not typically feel the need to express it *(really, people who annoy me are the only ones I don't express it for)*. Others may falsely perceive the INTJ as being rigid and set in their ways *(a previous annoying roommate called me "rigid" all the time)*. Nothing could be further from the truth, because the INTJ is committed to always finding the objective best strategy to implement their ideas *(I would say yes)*. The INTJ is usually quite open to hearing an alternative way of doing something *(yes, and I'll occasionally try it)*.
When under a great deal of stress, the INTJ may become obsessed with mindless repetitive, Sensate activities, such as over-drinking *(a little bit)*. They may also tend to become absorbed with minutia and details that they would not normally consider important to their overall goal *(yes)*.
INTJs need to remember to express themselves sufficiently, so as to avoid difficulties with people misunderstandings *(I do need to remember this)*. In the absence of properly developing their communication abilities, they may become abrupt and short with people, and isolationists *(sometimes)*.
INTJs have a tremendous amount of ability to accomplish great things *(I'd like to think so)*. They have insight into the Big Picture, and are driven to synthesize their concepts into solid plans of action *(I just don't think of how to implement concepts very much)*. Their reasoning skills gives them the means to accomplish that *(I feel like I usually have good reasoning)*. INTJs are most always highly competent people *(honestly, not always)*, and will not have a problem meeting their career or education goals *(I fail goals all the time)*. They have the capability to make great strides in these arenas. On a personal level, the INTJ who practices tolerances and puts effort into effectively communicating their insights to others has everything in his or her power to lead a rich and rewarding life.

So yeah, not really feeling that one. Finally,
*
ISTJ
*As an ISTJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally *(yes)*, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion *(usually; I mean, how can you not notice your senses? It seriously seems like I'm both a sensor and an intuitive)*. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things rationally and logically *(once again, I think I deal with things with my feelings first, and then keep those in check with logic)*.
ISTJs are quiet and reserved individuals who are interested in security and peaceful living *(yes)*. They have a strongly-felt internal sense of duty, which lends them a serious air and the motivation to follow through on tasks *(yes, but I'm not always motivated)*. Organized and methodical in their approach, they can generally succeed at any task which they undertake *(no, I fail all the time, I think I just wish I succeeded at everything)*.
ISTJs are very loyal, faithful, and dependable *(yes, but not always dependable, to be completely honest)*. They place great importance on honesty and integrity *(YES)*. They are "good citizens" who can be depended on to do the right thing for their families and communities *(yes)*. While they generally take things very seriously, they also usually have an offbeat sense of humor and can be a lot of fun - especially at family or work-related gatherings *(haha yes)*.
ISTJs tend to believe in laws and traditions, and expect the same from others *(yes, unless I feel that the tradition is wrong. Laws are another story; unless I'm trying to do some sort of civil disobedience, I understand their importance and feel that I'm making society a better place by following them)*. They're not comfortable with breaking laws or going against the rules *(laws, yes; unenforced "rules," no)*. If they are able to see a good reason for stepping outside of the established mode of doing things, the ISTJ will support that effort *(yes)*. However, ISTJs more often tend to believe that things should be done according to procedures and plans *(usually)*. If an ISTJ has not developed their Intuitive side sufficiently, they may become overly obsessed with structure, and insist on doing everything "by the book" *(sometimes)*.
The ISTJ is extremely dependable on following through with things which he or she has promised *(when I promise something, I'm very dependable)*. For this reason, they sometimes get more and more work piled on them *(not that I've noticed)*. Because the ISTJ has such a strong sense of duty, they may have a difficult time saying "no" when they are given more work than they can reasonably handle *(often)*. For this reason, the ISTJ often works long hours, and may be unwittingly taken advantage of *(I don't feel like I have)*.
The ISTJ will work for long periods of time and put tremendous amounts of energy into doing any task which they see as important to fulfilling a goal *(not always, It seems like I tend to put leisure time first. Is that an INFP trait?)*. However, they will resist putting energy into things which don't make sense to them, or for which they can't see a practical application *(yes)*. They prefer to work alone, but work well in teams when the situation demands it *(yes)*. They like to be accountable for their actions, and enjoy being in positions of authority *(sometimes and yes)*. The ISTJ has little use for theory or abstract thinking, unless the practical application is clear *(no, I love to think abstractly, I just know which type of thinking to use when)*.
ISTJs have tremendous respect for facts *(yes, love 'em)*. They hold a tremendous store of facts within themselves, which they have gathered through their Sensing preference *(yes, but if I'm not interested in something I don't absorb it very well)*. They may have difficulty understanding a theory or idea which is different from their own perspective *(sometimes)*. However, if they are shown the importance or relevance of the idea to someone who they respect or care about, the idea becomes a fact, which the ISTJ will internalize and support *(yes)*. Once the ISTJ supports a cause or idea, he or she will stop at no lengths to ensure that they are doing their duty of giving support where support is needed *(yes)*.
The ISTJ is not naturally in tune with their own feelings and the feelings of others *(no, I think I am)*. They may have difficulty picking up on emotional needs immediately, as they are presented *(sometimes)*. Being perfectionists themselves, they have a tendency to take other people's efforts for granted, like they take their own efforts for granted *(yes)*. They need to remember to pat people on the back once in a while *(yes)*.
ISTJs are likely to be uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others *(depends on who)*. However, their strong sense of duty and the ability to see what needs to be done in any situation usually allows them to overcome their natural reservations, and they are usually quite supporting and caring individuals with the people that they love *(yes)*. Once the ISTJ realizes the emotional needs of those who are close to them, they put forth effort to meet those needs *(yes)*.
The ISTJ is extremely faithful and loyal *(yes)*. Traditional and family-minded, they will put forth great amounts of effort at making their homes and families running smoothly *(yes)*. They are responsible parents, taking their parenting roles seriously *(I would be)*. They are usually good and generous providers to their families *(I would be)*. They care deeply about those close to them, although they usually are not comfortable with expressing their love *(sometimes)*. The ISTJ is likely to express their affection through actions, rather than through words *(sometimes)*.
ISTJs have an excellent ability to take any task and define it, organize it, plan it, and implement it through to completion *(yes)*. They are very hard workers, who do not allow obstacles to get in the way of performing their duties *(oh no, I'm the most easily distracted person in the world)*. They do not usually give themselves enough credit for their achievements, seeing their accomplishments simply as the natural fulfillment of their obligations *(yes)*.
ISTJs usually have a great sense of space and function, and artistic appreciation *(yes)*. Their homes are likely to be tastefully furnished and immaculately maintained *(I try)*. They are acutely aware of their senses, and want to be in surroundings which fit their need for structure, order, and beauty *(yes)*.
Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong *(pretty frequently)*. They will berate themselves for things which they should have done differently, or duties which they failed to perform *(yes)*. They will lose their ability to see things calmly and reasonably, and will depress themselves with their visions of doom *(sometimes)*.
In general, the ISTJ has a tremendous amount of potential *(I'd like to think)*. Capable, logical, reasonable, and effective individuals with a deeply driven desire to promote security and peaceful living, the ISTJ has what it takes to be highly effective at achieving their chosen goals - whatever they may be *(yes)*.

So I think I've narrowed it down to INFJ and ISTJ. Hard to say. For what it's worth, 2 months ago I read the INFJ description to my mom, dad and sister, who know me very, very well, and thought it described me quite well (especially my sister). I didn't read ISTJ to them though, because I wasn't considering that type at the time. I guess that's the next step.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's just test you with these definitions @aj1023.
Which of these do you agree with?

*Extraverted Sensing: *Acts on concrete data from here and now. Trusts the present, then lets it go.


*Introverted Sensing: *Compares present facts and experiences to past experience. Trusts the past.Stores sensory data for future use.


*Extraverted Intuition: *Sees possibilities in the external world. Trusts flashes from the unconscious, which can then be shared with others.


*Introverted Intuition: *Looks at consistency of ideas and thoughts with an internal framework. Trusts flashes from the unconscious, which may be hard for others to understand.


*Extraverted Thinking: *Seeks logic and consistency in the outside world. Concern for external laws and rules.


*Introverted Thinking: *Seeks internal consistency and logic of ideas. Trusts his or her internal framework, which may be difficult to explain to others. 


*Extraverted Feeling: *Seeks harmony with and between people in the outside world. Interpersonal and cultural values are important.


*Introverted Feeling: *Seeks harmony of action and thoughts with personal values. May not always articulate those values.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Let's just test you with these definitions @_aj1023_.
> Which of these do you agree with?
> 
> *Extraverted Sensing: *Acts on concrete data from here and now. Trusts the present, then lets it go.
> ...


All of them! I find it hard to believe that these are mutually exclusive, and that one can't switch between these in different situations or when the opportunity to use the function presents itself.

Seems like this must be confusing for you too, since if I recall you've switched from ENFJ to INFP to INFJ within a few weeks.

If cognitive functions are really the only reliable, inerrant way to determine your type, then it looks like I'm out of luck. Perhaps I should just call myself INFJ since that's what I really want to be. I've posted in threads on that board and received thanks for them, so surely I'm not too far from the type.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Also, I made a video where I talk about how I relate to all the functions that I've yet to post. Should I? Might that help?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

aj1023 said:


> All of them! I find it hard to believe that these are mutually exclusive, and that one can't switch between these in different situations or when the opportunity to use the function presents itself.
> 
> Seems like this must be confusing for you too, since if I recall you've switched from ENFJ to INFP to INFJ within a few weeks.
> 
> If cognitive functions are really the only reliable, inerrant way to determine your type, then it looks like I'm out of luck. Perhaps I should just call myself INFJ since that's what I really want to be. I've posted in threads on that board and received thanks for them, so surely I'm not too far from the type.


They seem to be thanking everything, lol >.>
Anyways, I'm 100% sure of being INFp in socionics (some correlation to INFJ in MBTI) and I'm RLOAI in big 5 and that got some correlation to INFJ in MBTI.

Se will neglect those thousand times a person has been nice if they are currently a bastard.
Si might look past bad deeds if you've been nice earlier.
If you are INFJ, then these shouldn't be so far away from each other.
INFJs will obsess over details when stressed. (like for example when you should be where etc.)

If you are ISFJ, then Ne will be seen when you are stressed by you expressing all the ways it could go badly (could still do this as INFJ, but ISFJs are more prone to say it out loud).
Ni is a bit like Ti, but it is perceptive and works directly for INFJs without filter (it's basically like Si, but it focuses on the present and beyond)

Te wants facts and consistency. You basically piss off a Te user by being inconsistent.

Ti doesn't care if other people are inconsistent as much as it wants itself to be consistent. Tho like Ni, it is hard to express since it is an internal system. (you can for example see all the times people ask me how I got to some point and I don't give a comprehensive answer).

Fe would sacrifice values for external harmony (harmony between people)
Fi wants their deeds to express their values rather than their words.

If you want to know for example if you use Fe or Fi you should ask yourself if you'd give up or compromise one of your values to not upset another person. Also, would you travel around the world for a cause you believe in? (if you would, you most likely use Fi)

EDIT: Sorry, thought of someone else. when I did the INFJ vs ISFJ.

As an INTJ you use Te and Fi
As an INFJ you use Fe and Ti
Both will obsess over details when stressed.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

aj1023 said:


> Also, I made a video where I talk about how I relate to all the functions that I've yet to post. Should I? Might that help?


Sure


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

The Personality Page descriptions are terrible, don't pay any attention to them. All of those type descriptions are broad brushstrokes, impressions. I wonder where you see both INFJ and ISTJ, though; their functions are completely different. Actually, they are in complete reverse but with opposite directionality. 

I think that everyone has those feelings of wondering why can't other people understand them. Not conclusive as to type.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Have you tried doing a cognitive functions test?
Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
When I do one the order of my functions is *N*i-*N*e-*F*i-*F*e-*T*i-*T*e-*S*e-*S*i which is congruent to having strong N and inferior S with F and T more tied in the middle, i.e. INFJ.
One person on the You tubes who has a very clear and entertaining way of explaining functions is DaveSuperPowers
Here's his channel: DaveSuperPowers's channel - YouTube
And one more useful link of Dario Nardi describing Ni function development, which I found very accurate:
http://www.darionardi.com/functions.html
...I hope some of these might help you get clarity on your type. :happy:


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> Have you tried doing a cognitive functions test?
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
> When I do one the order of my functions is *N*i-*N*e-*F*i-*F*e-*T*i-*T*e-*S*e-*S*i which is congruent to having strong N and inferior S with F and T more tied in the middle, i.e. INFJ.
> One person on the You tubes who has a very clear and entertaining way of explaining functions is DaveSuperPowers
> ...


I'd never taken that one before. My results:

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (20%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (70%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *unclear


*
Awesome! The test has no idea what I am. Am I an Ni-Ti looping INFJ? When people describe that phenomenon it reminds me a lot of myself, to tell you the truth. 

Watching those videos now. I'll get back to you guys.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

aj1023 said:


> I'd never taken that one before. My results:
> 
> *Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (75%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> ...


I hope you find some resolution. Good luck to your search.


----------

